# Is fiberglass insulation for dishwasher safe?



## jen78fl (Jan 28, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone. Im new here. My husband just installed a new dishwasher today. Actually its his parents old dishwasher. Anyway, it has fiberglass insulation that you just put over the top and sides of the dishwasher. Our old one didnt have any type of insulation. Anyway, from what Ive read, inhaling any kind of fiberglass is not good for you. The thing that worries me is that there are some tears in the plastic covering of the fiberglass and also it originally came with holes through the fiberglass to attach to the little wheels on the side of the dishwasher..We have just ordered a new fiberglass insulation but it will probably still have 2 holes in it.. Anyway, should I be concerned about fiberglass escaping and getting on our dishes or in the air? Just wanted to get some opinions on this. Thanks all!

Jen


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much, there is more in your house that can scare anyone. There is always some form of insulation in the air in a house from negative pressure and walking on a floor. Most issues are from our "Press",,,well they are for installers and folks who have it exposed everywhere. 
So, sit back and listen to the quiet...and welcome.


----------



## BLZBUB (Feb 5, 2008)

Most manufacturers place an insulating layer around new dishwashers.  The type you have probably does not have an internal heating source and takes its water supply from the hot H2O supply under your kitchen sink.  High end brands such as Meile have their own heater and are connected to the cold water supply.  These types generally have a polyurethane insulator underneath the outer casing.  General Electric and other brands simply drape a layer of insulation over the top.  In either case the insulation is necessary to keep the water hot in the appliance in order to clean the dishes better.  Good Luck with the install.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 11, 2011)

Find something else to worry about. No ones going to be handling it, walking on it and it's stuck in a hole so it's not going any place. I've been installing insulation in houses for over 30 years and never wore a mask until the last year and it's had no effect yet.


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2011)

BLZBUB said:


> Most manufacturers place an insulating layer around new dishwashers.  The type you have probably does not have an internal heating source and takes its water supply from the hot H2O supply under your kitchen sink.  High end brands such as Meile have their own heater and are connected to the cold water supply.  These types generally have a polyurethane insulator underneath the outer casing.  General Electric and other brands simply drape a layer of insulation over the top.  In either case the insulation is necessary to keep the water hot in the appliance in order to clean the dishes better.  Good Luck with the install.



I believe the insulation blanket is used more for soundproofing, not to keep the water warm.


----------

